# Winter Riding - Clothing



## inmysights (Aug 11, 2010)

A bunch of us hit Hardwood Hills today, wanted to get a end of season run in there before its switched to xc skiing. It was a very windy start, about 4 C but the wind chill dropped that further.

My issue is more with the upper body and feet, wore leggings so no probs there. Wore a base layer merino wool long sleeve shirt, short sleeve summer jersey and my LG jacket. Well within 10 minutes, the short sleeve jersey was off. Funny thing the whole group was dumping a layer. Half hour into the ride toes were also numb, this is with wool socks.

I have seen others on the trail that seem to be wearing less or it appears less bulky yet seem surprisingly warm. What I had today wasnt bad the base layer seems very good - warmth and wicking but the LG jacket doesnt breath well at all. Had a head warmer so no issues there, gloves were good, too warm actually. 

There probably isnt a holy grail answer but would like to hear what others are doing, layer wise, products to recommend etc. I am interested in extending my riding throughout the winter if possible - all trail.

Thanks


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

My cycling jacket is a Misty Mountain I got at Canadian Tire a long time ago. It has a vent at the back. The wrists have velcro straps, so you can tighten them to keep the cold out, or set them loose to let a little heat out. It also has zippered vents under the arm pits. When I wear it, I will sweat if I am riding at a high exertion level, but with an appropriate layer underneath, I stay quite comfortable, despite being sweaty. 

Underneath it, I wear either a short sleeve cycling jersey, a long sleeve Nike Dri-Fit shirt, or a long sleeve thermal jersey, depending on temperature. 

I don't wear the cycling jacket when the temperature stays above 6 or 7 degrees. If it is warmer, I can get away with a long sleeve thermal jersey and a vest to block the wind.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

For me it's pretty simple. Since I xc-ski, I wear my ski clothing for my cold weather riding. 
I was out today and wore a summer bike jersey under my lycra ski top, with a wind-breaker vest over that. Had my thermal ski tights on over a pair of bike shorts, full finger gloves, and summer spd shoes and regular riding socks. I was comfy yet not "bulked up" in clothes. As temps drop I will switch to xc-ski gloves, Light weight ski jacket over the above , baggy bike shorts over my ski tights with windbreaker under shorts on (critical 8-d )winter riding shoes, and light weight toque under my helmet...keeps me good to -10 ~-15 C. Below that its polyester base layer under the above, windebreaker over-pant and it's also balaclava time, again a lightweight lycra one from my ski clothing stock pile. And mitts instead of gloves. When temps are -20 C and colder, I flop down on a couch near the wood stove and catch up on my reading.


----------



## ptcutch (Aug 3, 2009)

To keep my toes toasty I wear some Pearl Izumi booties with woolies underneath. When it gets really cold and slushy (under -5) I wear my booties with some Pro Performance neoprene boots over them and I've never had cold feet. On the bottom I wear some Assos winter tights which are super warm and worth the money for winter riding. For the nether regions I use an old foam shoulder pad from a old school women's shirt. This has been good up until -30 or so. I have a feeling it's going to be a cold winter!?


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

You're going to need cycling boots if you want to bike through winter. I have Shimano. Lake are considered the best but they'll cost ya. You'll have to experimant but you're on the right track - base layer to wick away sweat, next layer is for warmth, outer layer should be windproof. Also, remember the temperature in the trails will always seem warmer than the open road.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

Those garbage bags are no good unless it's raining. Instead get light wind-proofing. One trick is to find a jacket or vest which has wind-proof front and neck, but has an open back with a lighter un-laminated fabric. These jackets are great for cycling as the wind is almost always at our front and excess heat and moisture can be dumped from a sweaty back quickly.

Your merino base-layer is perhaps a problem - too much warmth for 4 degree cycling. Since you tell me your hands were nice and toasty i'm going to guess you'd over-heated and sweated out the wools insulation value. Instead, try to find the thinnest base-layer out there, polar-tec powerdry is a good product but poly-pro in general is good. Make sure it's thin - a modern base layer offers no insulation value at all - it is pure wicking. Also make sure it is tooight. This will leave you free to put or remove the wool(mid layer) ontop without getting clamy damp wool next to you.

If your feet were cold but hands warm, i suppose your footwear is too tight or not warm enough. What you should be aiming for is a warm and somewhat dry core. If the core isn't warm nothing else will work right since your body will try to protect itself from hyopthermia by shunting blood to your limbs. So sometimes skip the heavy insulation on feet, heads and hands... something light may do just as well you must find the ever changing balance. Hands, feet and other limbs are like the radiator in your car. If you cover the radiators up, you risk over-heating. However when it gets cold, you should cover your radiators up a bit to keep the engine warm.


----------



## Wolfchild (Sep 22, 2007)

Platform pedals with insulated hiking boots and two pairs of wool socks keeps my feet warm in the coldest weather.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Yuo. If it's REALLY cold out get some flat pedals and winter boots.


----------



## sweetfilly7 (Jul 2, 2008)

Armpit zippers are critical, in my opinion. You can vent heat before you get sweaty, sweaty leads to coldness later on.
With the current temps, I'm finding a short sleeve jersey, long sleeve jersey and a mesh-backed vest for the upper body, chamois and tights for the lower body, _regular_ socks and booties. My feet are a tad warm with the booties; toe covers would be ideal as I need to cover the meshy vents at the toes. That's the key to keeping my toes warm at this point. Wool socks will just squish my feet and make them colder. (Shimano's winter shoe is on my Christmas wishlist for when winter really gets going.  )
Oh, and at the moment I am wearing just regular full fingered riding gloves and my hands are fine. I have heavy gloves and a toque at the ready for the next big temp drop, but for now I have things pretty much dialled in for the current weather .


----------



## inmysights (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone, now have a better idea of combo set up's. Went to MEC but didn't find what I needed, so still looking. Trying to find a light jacket, wind proof front , very breathable back almost a mesh, need side to arm pit vents also. Found combinations there of, closest was a vest, still pondering. Picked up booties, looked at the winter cycling boots but I think I will just switch to flats if the booties don't hold. Nice stuff at MEC but will keep looking. Their bike shop/store is starting to carry some half decent parts, saw some crank bros wheelsets, if anyone is interested.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

inmysights said:


> Thanks everyone, now have a better idea of combo set up's. Went to MEC but didn't find what I needed, so still looking. Trying to find a light jacket, wind proof front , very breathable back almost a mesh, need side to arm pit vents also. Found combinations there of, closest was a vest, still pondering. Picked up booties, looked at the winter cycling boots but I think I will just switch to flats if the booties don't hold. Nice stuff at MEC but will keep looking. Their bike shop/store is starting to carry some half decent parts, saw some crank bros wheelsets, if anyone is interested.


In cold weather, if you're comfortable standing around when you start you're probably overdressed for riding!










Getting hot is the worst way to stay warm... I'm surprised MEC doesn't have anything like that... they've got a good selection of cycle clothing for winter now.. i was impressed. It is not flashy logo stuff either, which i sort of hate as it is excessively noisy.


----------



## Unglued (Apr 20, 2009)

Best piece of cold weather riding gear I own is a Patagonia expedition-weight capilene top. I with something wind-proof over the top of it, it just can't get cold enough. For tights, I use those neoprene running tights they sell at the running room and at MEC - the ones with the windproofing down the front. They are perfect for cycling because they have reflective tape on the back. The feet? Assos winter socks (worth every cent), Sugoi shoe covers and a pair of neoprene booties over the top of them. The hands? Snowboarding gloves. A neoprene toque under the helmet and a windproof jacket over the top. I'm good for as low as -10c and let's face it - I don't really want to ride outside if it is any colder than that...


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

*Merino wool, as in Smartwool products is the king*

of the winter...

That is my next to skin layer. I wear the lightest jacket with no wind block and regular tights over my bike bibs down to around 3-4 degrees Celsius, for MTB. If the temps go lower, i ad another layer on top of my Smartwool long sleeve shirt - usually Patagonia moisture wicking shirt - I have 3-4 of them with different thicknesses - to better adjust to each temp level. As the temps go even lower, I switch to Windstop light jacket (Arcteryx) and replace tights with winter ones. XC gloves are gone and replaced with thicker, windproof gloves. At this time I switch to my Northwave Gore-Tex high cut shoes and introduce winter grade skull cap. I use Sugoi cap and winter tights. They make some good but affordable winter stuff...



sweetfilly7 said:


> Armpit zippers are critical, in my opinion. You can vent heat before you get sweaty, sweaty leads to coldness later on.
> With the current temps, I'm finding a short sleeve jersey, long sleeve jersey and a mesh-backed vest for the upper body, chamois and tights for the lower body, _regular_ socks and booties. My feet are a tad warm with the booties; toe covers would be ideal as I need to cover the meshy vents at the toes. That's the key to keeping my toes warm at this point. Wool socks will just squish my feet and make them colder. (Shimano's winter shoe is on my Christmas wishlist for when winter really gets going.  )
> Oh, and at the moment I am wearing just regular full fingered riding gloves and my hands are fine. I have heavy gloves and a toque at the ready for the next big temp drop, but for now I have things pretty much dialled in for the current weather .


----------



## pokeynrs (Dec 7, 2008)

Ice fishing gloves, army surplus Goretex pants. Micro fibre tights, shirt and socks. Diadora Chili Extreme shoes. 
+1 on the shell with underarm zipper/vents.


----------



## inmysights (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow ! nice chart, puts things in a visual real quick, I certainly overdressed - started to hot then chills later, I should have known better. 

Checked out Patagonia wear online and with everyone's +1 I will be ordering online or will locate a store, didn't see this brand at MEC, may be I missed them, didnt venture out of the cycling zone. Also have a better idea for the jacket, been reading various reviews for the last hour, most breathable seems to point at Gortex. Will still search some more as this stuff is $$$$ but I am also taking up XC Skiing so this may be worth it.

Thanks again, great responses and very helpful.


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't know if it is just me, but I think that Gore-Tex is over rated - particularly price wise.

Take a look at Arcteryx stretch windstoppers. I find them way better, particularly in lower temps, when Gore-Tex hardens really bad... Stretch materials stay closer to the body and maintain that warm pocket of wetness that insulates your core, better... Not to mention that it is way easier to be maintained than Gore-Tex...

I like Gore-Tex in gloves and shoes/boots....


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

a good find... I'd offer $150...
if it is your size - grab it...
http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/bik/2072447374.html


----------



## Norcoshore1 (Apr 28, 2010)

hmmm lets see.... a jacket, snowpants, warm gloves, boots and a snowboard. Bring on the snow!!!


----------



## inmysights (Aug 11, 2010)

osokolo said:


> a good find... I'd offer $150...
> if it is your size - grab it...
> http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/bik/2072447374.html


Good eye, pitched, will see what sticks. Found a store called Threads Lifestyle seem to carry most brands listed from various posts above, going to check that out in the meantime. Anyone dealt with this store before?


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

It does not matter what I wear because once I start riding I sweat and within 30-40 minutes I am soaked. So I need to have some decent coverage to prevent extreme discomfort, but discomfort never leaves me. 

On Saturday I was on the road for 3 hours and about 86km (temps were 5-6C). I was completely wet for well over 2 hours and when riding into the 20-25km/hr wind it was a nightmare. I wore 2 base layers and a Millet mid-weight jacket. I should have gone mountain biking where the wind protection is much better. 

Because I am an avid skier I have a ton of high-end stuff I can wear, but nothing helps when you are soaked.


----------



## Nerdgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

+1 on wool base layer. Even when wet, it keeps insulating.

With clipless pedals, it doesn't matter how warm your core is; the metal cleats are a huge heat sink. The neoprene booties are great for road rides, but if you have to get off your bike in snow, they pack right up. Woolie boolie socks help, but the MEC winter shoes (an economical alternative to the Specialized ones) have been the best.

You should feel cold at the start or you'll be too warm (and sweaty) later on. It's a delicate balance.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

I use Men's Work Warehouse winter socks. They were really cheap so I figured I'd try them. They even have a money back guarantee if you're not happy with them. My feet still get cold but they're the best thing I've found so far.


----------



## garage monster (Oct 13, 2006)

Tons of good advice here so I'll just add my $0.02.

The amount of clothing you wear is directly related to exposure and pace.

For instance, it was -3 (and stupid-windy) in Barrie yesterday at the Baseball CX race and all I had on was a undershirt, long-sleeve base, jersey, bibs, knee warmers, regular socks, shoes and gloves. I was still totally sweaty by the time I was done. 

However, if I'm out on a group ride where there will be multiple stops and a moderate pace, I'll dress like Bibendum. 

On the topic of feet and shoes, what works great for me (in really cold weather) is a pair Exustar Winter riding boots (much cheaper than either the Shimanos, Lakes, or, god forbid, Sidis) about one Euro size too big (47s instead of 46s) with polypro liner socks and a pair of Wooly Bullys. 100% toasty toes all the time. :thumbsup:


----------



## langford (May 7, 2004)

Another vote for winter bike shoes, I have Diadora Chili's like pokeynrs, found them to be great. I used to get cold feet with platforms and boots, the Chili's are lots warmer!

My best cold weather investment was a Louis Garneau Spotlite jacked about 6 years ago for $180. Pit zips, velcro cuffs plus a huge vent across the back. I think the back vent makes the difference, this coat is fairly large and is more comfortable at +5 than smaller jackets I have that don't have the back vent. I've worn it to -15C and it's still good, depending on what I wear underneath.

The best head warmer I've found is the thin polyester Louis Garneau hat or bellaclava (MEC makes a nice one too!) that easily fits under the helmet, allows the sweat out, keeps the head warm. When it's really cold (-15C or so) I double up and wear 2 layers.

One thing about this lightweight breathable clothing, it's warm as long as you are making an effort. Once you stop, you freeze!


----------



## Ricksom (Feb 2, 2004)

osokolo said:


> I don't know if it is just me, but I think that Gore-Tex is over rated -


Yup
Gore-Tex is useless for high aerobic activity where you sweat a lot. Its pores cannot keep up with the amount of sweat given off by most mountain bikers and cross country skiers. Therefore, a huge layer of wetness builds up inside the jacket or pants......and then you freeze. 

Get something more breathable in a soft shell version that has some wind resistance (but not too much) built in. Those are the best.


----------



## wwg (Aug 10, 2008)

garage monster said:


> Bibendum.


!!!


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

wwg said:


> !!!


I had to look that up - i was afraid he was talking about Harry Potter characters.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Sugoi make nice "skull caps" and balaclavas too. They're cheap and very popular around here.


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

garage_monster: * I'll dress like Bibendum*.

Well at least you look like Bibendum when you dress up. I look like Bibendum before I put on any clothes. When I dress up I look like Bibendum's fat brother.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

Nerdgirl said:


> +1 on wool base layer. Even when wet, it keeps insulating.
> 
> With clipless pedals, it doesn't matter how warm your core is; the metal cleats are a huge heat sink. The neoprene booties are great for road rides, but if you have to get off your bike in snow, they pack right up. Woolie boolie socks help, but the MEC winter shoes (an economical alternative to the Specialized ones) have been the best.
> 
> You should feel cold at the start or you'll be too warm (and sweaty) later on. It's a delicate balance.


Even neoprene booties will eventually suck, most summer shoes are leather and mesh, so you get a layer of crap insulation between your foot and the warm neoprene... I haven't tried the MEC shoe but people also say Lake's winter shoe is great(it comes in widths also which is important because putting heavier socks on increases your foot's width disproportionately. My point being some shoe only increase the length a bit and width a tiny bit when you move up a size, but your socks increase that width to length equally)... something to think about if one is ordering online.

Finding a thin enough wool base layer can be trouble for me around these temperatures. Wool smells fresher longer... which is a huge benefit.


----------



## garage monster (Oct 13, 2006)

electrik said:


> I had to look that up - i was afraid he was talking about Harry Potter characters.


Funny you should mention that. Friday is Monster Movie Date night.


----------



## Nerdgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

electrik said:


> Finding a thin enough wool base layer can be trouble for me around these temperatures. Wool smells fresher longer... which is a huge benefit.


As for wool base layers, I love the shirt I have from Ibex. The MEC ones are OK, but they aren't as soft or as thin.


----------



## garage monster (Oct 13, 2006)

So far, I would say that Ibex makes the finest (ie. thinnest) wool base layers. I got my first one as an early-entry prize from the Jay Winter Challenge and have since got two more. :thumbsup: 

They are delicate though so be sure to wash them only on the "delicate" cycle in the washer with "delicate" specific detergent in cold water and let them air dry. I do this religiously and they're all still good as new!


----------



## SuperNewb (Mar 6, 2004)

When I went biking in the cold I usually had on my cycling shorts and the long leggings too and depending on how cold it was outside 1-2 pairs of socks on and I also sometimes bagged inbetween them too but sometimes some ducttape over the meshparts on my shoes helps there too. 

Layers is the best of course so a shortsleeved jersey and long sleeved was good too, if colder then now I also had another longer sleeved and thicker jersey as well. All that with a lightweight cycling jacket with zippered sides and such for venting. 

I would usually start off with some winter riding gloves but if it got too hot in there I would toss on my normal riding gloves which did the trick when I got warmed up but I also had with me those glove liners for them if the winter gloves were too hot and the normals too cold.

If your feet get cold and its feels like its going to be a long ride still back to the car/home you can get off the bike and walk for a bit. That will warm up your feet. For my head I would have a headband on to cover my ears as I didnt really find the cold much a bother then for my head.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

garage monster said:


> Funny you should mention that. Friday is Monster Movie Date night.


Haha, well it was either that or you were speaking of some part of the smaller intestine.

Don't forget to wear your wizard hat... rft:


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

garage monster said:


> So far, I would say that Ibex makes the finest (ie. thinnest) wool base layers. I got my first one as an early-entry prize from the Jay Winter Challenge and have since got two more. :thumbsup:
> 
> They are delicate though so be sure to wash them only on the "delicate" cycle in the washer with "delicate" specific detergent in cold water and let them air dry. I do this religiously and they're all still good as new!


Ok, well I didn't try the Ibex ones... Of course one should always delicately wash and air dry(saves hydro!) wool because pilling is a shame and the since wool doesn't need to be washed as frequently a little more care isn't too time consuming.


----------



## shirk (Mar 24, 2004)

garage monster said:


> So far, I would say that Ibex makes the finest (ie. thinnest) wool base layers. I got my first one as an early-entry prize from the Jay Winter Challenge and have since got two more. :thumbsup:


Good think you put "So far" in there.

If you want the finest softest merino in the industry it's I/O Bio. They use a patented low torque method to spin their own yarns (the only one to do this) and then woven into their own unique fabrics. The parent company owns the textile mills that do the spinning and weaving. They ONLY use 18.5 micron and smaller merino and because they spin their own yarns they control the quality.

Yes I am affiliated with them (I work for the Canadian distributor) so I do have a biased, but do a google search and you'll find it routinely gets called the softest merino in the industry.

For anyone looking for a deal discount code IOF10DC20 gets 20% off the already discounted items in the Deal Closet. www.io-bio.ca

edit to correct coupon code.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Rapha makes nice merino base layers too.


----------



## Nerdgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

OK - you totally sold me. But I went to put in the coupon code and it says expired. Help!



shirk said:


> Good think you put "So far" in there.
> 
> If you want the finest softest merino in the industry it's I/O Bio. They use a patented low torque method to spin their own yarns (the only one to do this) and then woven into their own unique fabrics. The parent company owns the textile mills that do the spinning and weaving. They ONLY use 18.5 micron and smaller merino and because they spin their own yarns they control the quality.
> 
> ...


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

Nerdgirl said:


> OK - you totally sold me. But I went to put in the coupon code and it says expired. Help!


Hahaha, your base... shirk owns them all.


----------



## Nerdgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

electrik said:


> Hahaha, your base... shirk owns them all.


Yes. All my base layers are belong to him. Sigh!

Shirk: HA HA HA!


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

Rapha makes awesome stuff. Pricey yes, but well designed, lots of attention to detail, and classy. I really want to get some of their base layers but I keep putting it off. I have their Stow-away jacket, it is awesome. Even for winter riding, when you are all layered up, its a good outer shell. Their long-sleeve merino jersey is also really comfortable, and warm.


----------



## dskunk (Jan 13, 2004)

nspace said:


> I have their Stow-away jacket, it is awesome.QUOTE]
> 
> I should get one of those


----------



## garage monster (Oct 13, 2006)

I got the full Rapha CX outfit at a deep discount (yay bargain bin!) and it still cost me a fortune. Sure is nice though (although some of the screen printing has fallen off)!


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

You got last years green/red cross outfit? What's falling off?
You might want to write them and see what they say. They offer a repair service.


----------



## garage monster (Oct 13, 2006)

Yep, that's the one. There are two tiny "Rapha" screen prints just bellow the knees on the knickers that are peeling. No biggie plus I'm lazy. 

Otherwise, the stuff is gorgeous and just the right weight for this time of year. And you feel quite dapper when wearing it!


----------



## shirk (Mar 24, 2004)

Nerdgirl said:


> OK - you totally sold me. But I went to put in the coupon code and it says expired. Help!


Just had a look and it should be good.

Make sure you are on the Canadian .ca site on not the US one. It won't work on the US site.

www.io-bio.ca


----------



## Enduramil (Mar 1, 2007)

Defeet wool knee and arm warmers always good to have.

Been fortunate- found 3 mint condition wool jersey's at Goodwill and found an old school Castelli wool winter jacket.

Since no one has mentioned it- glasses glasses kids. It sucks and can be dangerous when your eyelids freezes together.

Cycle Solutions had these last winter. Thanks to Veteran Youth for cluing me into these.

http://teamnfi.blogspot.com/2010/11/handlebar-booties.html


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

Enduramil said:


> Defeet wool knee and arm warmers always good to have.
> 
> Been fortunate- found 3 mint condition wool jersey's at Goodwill and found an old school Castelli wool winter jacket.
> 
> ...


Also known as pogies, moose mitts, etc! Though i've never tried todo fast single-track with them, something makes me feel like my hand would get snagged at the wrong time.


----------



## somnambulant (Jan 6, 2008)

garage monster said:


> On the topic of feet and shoes, what works great for me (in really cold weather) is a pair Exustar Winter riding boots (much cheaper than either the Shimanos, Lakes, or, god forbid, Sidis) about one Euro size too big (47s instead of 46s) with polypro liner socks and a pair of Wooly Bullys. 100% toasty toes all the time. :thumbsup:


Exactly my method of dealing with frosty toes.  <$100 ftw!


----------



## inmysights (Aug 11, 2010)

Well went back to MEC, with a much better understanding of gear. Picked up Patagonia base layers level 2 and 3. Also picked up a lighter merino wool shirt. Booties for now, will probably switch to flats later. Also got better head/face protection. Have a offer out on a jacket, still priced high but reviewing my LG jacket may be isn't as bad as I thought, just didn't layer under properly. Riding both days on the weekend - we see ho wit goes.

Thanks again - mucho info here, much more than anticipated.


----------



## Dr.Zoidberg (Sep 9, 2007)

This is my MEC winter riding clothing:
- fast forward short sleeve T for the base layer
- MEC arm warmers
- MEC long sleeve freeride shirt
- knee warmers b/c really they are long enough to cover core leg muscles
- their $65 cycling jacket w/pit zips - some years have the waist strap in the back pocket so it folds up in itself around your waist if you don't need it
- neoprene booties
- shell gloves to go over mid-weight or other full finger gloves
- cycling shorts
- long socks
- MEC thin skull cap or ear warmer band

I find this layering system adaptable to a variety of temps with each item light & not bulky so that they are bothersome if you don't need them, such as the arm warmers, the shell gloves, booties, ear warmers, etc.

The best bang for buck though is the fast forward t-shirt. Wicks really well AND keeps your core warm. I use it for snow shoeing too. I think the long-sleeve version is less adaptable especially if you can use arm warmers.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Wow, over 50 responses, and the thread is still on-topic. Fascinating.


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

and you just ruined it...
why, oh why...


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

*not worky on Mac???*

shame...

I will just buy Smartwool then...  

Kidding aside, dont need more Smartwool - what is up with Cart Checkout - on Mac it doesnt work...



shirk said:


> Just had a look and it should be good.
> 
> Make sure you are on the Canadian .ca site on not the US one. It won't work on the US site.
> 
> www.io-bio.ca


----------



## twenty6black (Jan 12, 2009)

duplicate post, oops


----------



## twenty6black (Jan 12, 2009)

just rode 2hr of 3stage on Saturday....FANTASTIC, and only 3-4inchs of snow, other riders had been out so there was true 'singletrack' riding ;-)

What did I wear? HAHA, t-shirt+sweat shirt+ wind breaker, old MX pants and bike shorts with two pair of cotton socks. baam, done - cost? nothing, fun factor really high.

Never mind all this fancy GOREPLEX crap....add layers and ride on.

Is this a 'Toronto' thread....cause it sure sounds like it ;-)

LC out riding.


----------



## garage monster (Oct 13, 2006)

twenty6black said:


> Is this a 'Toronto' thread....cause it sure sounds like it ;-)


----------



## shirk (Mar 24, 2004)

Correction on the code I had an IO where it should have been 10

Correct code should be IOF10DC20.

I'll have to look into the mac thing...


----------



## shirk (Mar 24, 2004)

osokolo said:


> shame...
> 
> I will just buy Smartwool then...
> 
> Kidding aside, dont need more Smartwool - what is up with Cart Checkout - on Mac it doesnt work...


Just tested it on my macbook with Firefox and it worked fine. Perhaps you can pm me with details of what failed in the checkout.


----------



## garage monster (Oct 13, 2006)

*Item tested:* I/O Bio Merino Contact Euro T, size Small

*Test conditions:* 3 hour mixed surface ride and 1 hour double-cappuccino sipping/socializing at Cafe Domestique on Saturday and 50 minute CX race Sunday

*My thoughts:* I ordered the Contact T to use as a short-sleeve base layer so I bought it one size smaller than I would normally for a T (note I'm running at about 160lbs right now). Fit was snug without being tight. The very fine fabric has a good amount of give. The shirt is cut long so it stays tucked in on the bike. As a base layer, it did everything it was supposed to do. I was warm and never felt soggy after either ride. Washed it this morning and expect the softness to improve a bit. Nice stuff, great price. :thumbsup:


----------



## xavieralexander (Dec 8, 2010)

*I did a mini review*



inmysights said:


> There probably isnt a holy grail answer but would like to hear what others are doing, layer wise, products to recommend etc. I am interested in extending my riding throughout the winter if possible - all trail.
> 
> Thanks


I did a review but its a little long for a forum post. Sugoi RSE review My core stays pretty warm even around 17 degrees (F) and I also wear LG boot covers. my commute is around 9mi. one way but lately the weather has warmed up :skep: so I havent been able to wear the stuff much.


----------



## discombobulated_conundrum (Aug 2, 2008)

So I got my tops dialed but my legs still feel cold despite a thermal bib and warmers. I tried light weight ski pants but it was too floppy. Now I'm thinking of getting a MX or DH pants. Will it work as my outer layer for 15-30 degree winter weather?


----------



## garage monster (Oct 13, 2006)

Personally, I'd stay away from the pants just 'cause they seem bulky. That being said, I use bibs and tights in combination with baggy over-shorts.

At the risk of sounding like a total gear-dork, I'll also add that I have three different weight tights, from light running tights to full-on lined windstoppers,that I use in about ten degree increments below freezing.


----------



## Nerdgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

The Exustar shoes are on sale at MEC for $59, which is a fantastic deal. If you're size 44. 'Cause it looks like that's all they have left...


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

Nerdgirl said:


> The Exustar shoes are on sale at MEC for $59, which is a fantastic deal. If you're size 44. 'Cause it looks like that's all they have left...


Heads up though, i bet the new shoe for next year will be water-proof... $59 is still quite cheap if that is the right size (you'll want to wear larger socks to try it on so maybe the normal sizing is thrown off.


----------



## ptcutch (Aug 3, 2009)

Over the last 2-3 weeks I've been out in -15 C (with wind chill) and my layers for the bottom are:
- ladies shoulder pad for the nether region (don't knock it till you try it!)
-thermal Sugoi running tights
-Leg Warmers
-Bibs

Below -15 I add MEC cycling winter pants to cut the wind,

With this combo I've been comfortable and warm on the coldest of days. Looking forward to warmer days in the forecast.


----------



## Unglued (Apr 20, 2009)

+1 for the Exustar shoes. I picked pair up and with a pair of good socks, and shoe covers, I was out on Boxing Day and today and my toes have never felt so toasty...

Am going to put in 100k on the cross bike tomorrow as well (out to Cafe Domestique and back...)


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

discombobulated_conundrum said:


> I tried light weight ski pants but it was too floppy. Now I'm thinking of getting a MX or DH pants. Will it work as my outer layer for 15-30 degree winter weather?


2 Weeks later: If you've used heavier gear in the past for FR or DH, putting fleece instead of amour under the moto pants is a no-brainer to at least -20C or so.

If you're strictly a road/ XC lycra guy, pants that heavy will probably feel weird and might be an expensive experiment.

The fox web site always blows out last year's pants and jerseys this time of the year for cheap.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

ptcutch said:


> Over the last 2-3 weeks I've been out in -15 C (with wind chill) and my layers for the bottom are:
> - ladies shoulder pad for the nether region (don't knock it till you try it!)
> -thermal Sugoi running tights
> -Leg Warmers
> ...


Hahaha!! Is that you colonel Williams? I thought they took away all your ladies clothing.

Ok, bad jokes aside ptcutch... before you embarrass yourself further get a pair of MEC's wind briefs and stop crotch stuffing!


----------



## MI-29er (Jun 5, 2009)

My current winter riding clothing goes as follows

Pearl Izumi Elite Thermal Tights
Pearl Izumi Skull Cap
Pearl Izumi Elite Softshell jacket
Louis Garneau Wind Dry SL shoe covers
Louis Garneau Roubaix gloves
Specialized Trail shorts with the padded inner liner.

Will be getting Patagonia Men's Capilene 3 Midweight Crew
And some smart wool socks


----------

